

Nixie clocks... now :) - bbunix
http://www.glowingtech.com/clocks.html

======
ChuckMcM
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q78Actc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q78ActcYJtUJ:glowingtech.com/clocks.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Since the site died :-).

------
leed25d
I might buy one if I could have some fraction of the payment (like 50% or so)
be diverted into the ledger of my mp3sparks.com account

------
NegativeOne
Looks great. A lot better then that lame kickstarter bait n switch. If they
are going to do that kickstarter they need to demo the model they are going to
sell.

~~~
dzlobin
You realize that alarm clock is sold as the nixie tube model as well, right?
Don't call people out without getting the facts straight.

